# קרדיטים 	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	      נו טוב...



## Natalila (13/1/13)

קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נו טוב... 
התלבטתי רבות אם להעלות לכאן קרדיטים.
מצד אחד, החשיפה לא כל כך נעימה לי
ומצד שני, אני כל כך אוהבת לקרוא קרדיטים של בנות אחרות וגם נעזרתי בפורום כל כך הרבה שבסופו של דבר החלטתי כן לפרסם קרדיטים
וכמו שנאמר: על החיים ועל המוות


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

מי אנחנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נטלי ואמיל בני 28 (אני עוד שבוע, הוא עד חצי שנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), כפי שכבר כתבתי כאן בעבר הכרנו פה באחד הפורומים בתפוז.
אחרי שנה שדיברנו בטלפון, במסנג'ר, בפייסבוק ובסקייפ הבנתי שהוא הפך להיות מסתם חבר וירטואלי לחלק משמעותי בחיי.
הסכמתי שנצא לדייט ומשם הכל היסטוריה.
הקשר שלנו ידע גם פרידה באמצע אבל אני מאמינה שהכל גורל והכל לטובה ולפני 3 שנים חזרנו להיות יחד for good


----------



## Bobbachka (13/1/13)

יאי!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הלכה המצגת שאני אמורה להכין לסמינר ביום רביעי


----------



## TzutZ (14/1/13)

איזה כיף!


----------



## Anna Karenina (13/1/13)

ישששש!! אני כאן, מרפרשת בשקיקה


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

ההצעה 
ההצעה הגיעה לפני שנה (ביום ההולדת 27) כשהוא לקח אותי לסופשבוע בים המלח.
כל הנסיעה לים המלח הוא היה מוזר ולא הפסקתי לשאול אותו אם הכל בסדר (באיזהשהוא שלב כבר חשבתי שהוא הולך להיפרד ממני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), הוא היה לבן וחיוור, עצבני ושקט.
החלטתי לעזוב אותו לנפשו וככה העברנו נסיעה שקטה למדי.
כשהגענו למלון הוא נכנס להתקלח וביקש שאביא לו את הכלי גילוח מהתיק וכך מצאתי את הטבעת שלי.
כמובן שהתחלתי לבכות כמו משוגעת.

הטבעת נקנתה ב"רותם קולקשיין" במתחם הבורסה. לאחר מכן חזרתי לשם להגדלה והשירות היה אדיב ומהיר.


----------



## vivi87 (14/1/13)

גם שלי מרותם קולקשיין!!! 
החתן טוען שהיה שירות טוב ומומלץ..


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

איך מתחילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה אני אגיד לכם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרבה אנשים אמרו לי "תהני מזה", "ההכנות כל כך כייפיות", "את עוד תתגעי". במבט לאחור אני באמת מתגעגעת אבל כשהייתי שם רק התפללתי שזה יגמר.
השלב הכי קשה היה למצוא אולם.
רצינו חתונת חורף מכמה סיבות:
א. יותר זול
ב. אחותו של בעלי התחתנה בקיץ, 5 חודשים לפנינו וחשבנו זה יהיה לא הוגן לקבוע בהפרש קטן מהם. לא הוגן כלפי המשפחה והמוזמנים.
ג. אני מאוד סובלת בקיץ! חם לי כל הזמן וברמות היסטריות ורק המחשבה שאני צריכה להסתובב בחום בצילומים גרמה לי להתחיל להזיע.

אז החלטנו חורף ומה עוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עוד החלטנו לא "להתפרע". רצינו חתונה שמחה, אינטימית, פשוטה.
סינון ראשוני של ספקים עשיתי באינטרנט (לא הצלחתי לדמיין את עצמי רצה בין 20 ספקים ואחרי זה עוד להחליט ולבחור מביניהם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
הסינון באינטרנט מאוד עזר. הפורום הוא מקום נהדר להתיעץ ועל כך רציתי להגיד תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ועוד טיפ: בתור מישהי שעברה את זה. אני לא אגיד "תהנו" אבל תשתדלו להינות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מתכוונת תשתפו אחד את השני, תהפכו את זה לפרוייקט משותף. אנחנו למשל כל פעם שהלכנו לראות ספק, התשדלנו לעצור איפהשהוא בדרך לפני או אחרי ולשתות קפה יחד, לאכול סושי או סתם לשבת ולדבר. תראו לבד שזה מאוד מקרב וזה כל היופי האמיתי לא


----------



## Guronet (15/1/13)

LIKE!


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

המקום - הרמוניה בגן 
הסיפור שלנו עם הרמוניה בגן התחיל עוד לפני שידעתי שנתחתן.
לפני כמה שנים היינו שם באירוע של משפחה וכשנכנסנו התסכלנו אחד על השני ואמרנו: "פה נתחתן בבוא היום".
עברו השנים ואחרי ההצעה כשהחלטנו שהגיע הזמן לחפש מקום - התחלנו לעשות סקר שוק. רצינו באיזור כנות - רחובות כי המשפחה שלי מהדרום ושלו מהמרכז וזה נראה לנו הוגן באמצע.
ראינו 4 אולמות כשהרמוניה בגן היו האחרונים.
כשנכנסנו לשם נזכרתי למה כל כך התאהבתי במקום בפעם הראשונה.
את השירות העניק לנו בחור מקסים מקסים בשם לירון טויטו. שאני חייבת לו הרבה אבל על כך ארחיב בהמשך.
באמת לאורך כך הדרך היתי מרוצה. הם באו לקראתנו במחיר, האוכל היה מעולה ועל כך העידו כל האנשים שלא הפסיקו להתקשר ולשבח, את רוב התשבוחות אגב גרף הבופה המאוד עשיר שלהם שכלל סושי, בשרים, מטבלים, פיצות, המבורגרים ובאמת הכל מכל.

כזכור לכן החתונה שלי התקיימה כשבועיים אחרי מבצע עמוד ענן.
אוי כמה דמעות נשפכו באותם ימים.
פה זה המקום גם להודות לאולמות החלופיים שראינו בפתח תקווה - קסנדו - שהסכים להעתיק לנו את האירוע ולא לקחת שקל יותר ממה שסגרנו עם האולם שלנו (כשבמקור המחיר בקסנדו הרבה יותר גבוה)
באותם ימים של המלחמה הייתי מתקשרת כל יום ללירון מהרמוניה בגן ובוכה והבחור פשוט היה מקשיב ומרגיע, הוא אמר שמה שאני אחליט זה בסדר ואם אני רוצה להעתיק את האירוע זה בסדר. הוא פשוט היה הפסיכולוג שלי באותם ימים.


----------



## niph (13/1/13)

ואוו... 
איזה לחץ!!! התחתנתם בסוף בהרמוניה בגן אני מבינה? זה היה אחרי שעמוד ענן נגמר?


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה עשינו דרך האתר טוקסידו.
השירות היה באמת נהדר ומהיר.
אחרי שהחלטנו ושילמנו קיבלנו את ההזמנות עם שליח תוך כמה ימים.
המתנה גם קיבלנו מגנטים קטנים. סוג של תזכורות.

*** יש לי קובץ PDF של ההזמנה והוא לא עולה לי. מקווה להעלות יותר מאוחר קובץ עדכני


----------



## Natalila (15/1/13)

התחיבות אחרונה - הזמנה צד קדמי


----------



## Natalila (15/1/13)

הזמנה צד אחורי


----------



## ronitvas (15/1/13)

מקסים!!!!


----------



## Anna Karenina (15/1/13)

אהבתי מאוד את הגוונים! הזמנה ממש מקסימה


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

שיער 
את השיער עשה לי הבן דוד האהוב שלי.
הוא לא מתעסק בזה לפרנסתו אבל זה תחביב שלו וידעתי שכשאתחתן הוא זה שיעשה לי שיער אז קבלו אתן את התוצאות ותשפטו בעצמכן


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

איפור - אלינור טוביילם 
לאלינור הגעתי דרך האינטרנט והמלצות ברשת.
כשראיתי את העבודות שלה מאוד התחברתי לקו הנקי, לפשטות וככה רציתי את האיפור שלי. עדין.
הגעתי אליה לאיפור ניסיון והיא היתה מקסימה. סגרנו את כל הפרטים ונפרדנו לדרכינו.
באיפור ניסיון סגרתי איתה איפור בשבילי ול3 מלוות (שעשיתי להן איפור במתנה ממני) וסגרנו על מחיר מסוים וזמן מסוים
שבו היא תגיע למלון ותתחיל לאפר אותי ואת המלוות כי גם הדגשתי לה שחשוב לי שהן יהיו איתי בצילומים אז סגרנו שהיא תגיע בסביבות 11:00 ותתחיל לאפר אותן ואז כשאני אסיים שיער היא תעבור אלי.
הטעות שלי היתה שלא היה לנו שום סיכום של דברים!!! הכל נסגר בע"פ וחשבתי שזה סבבה.


כמה ימים לפני החתונה - התקשרנו ואז המחיר שהיא נקבה בו היה שונה. אמרתי לה שסגרנו על X. ואז היא אמרה אה.. שכחתי..
אבל מה שהכי הרגיז אותי זה השעה. פתאום היא אמרה שהיא מגיעה ב14:00. היתי בהלם והבנתי (ואני מדגישה שזו רק השערה שלי) שיש לה עוד כלה לפניי
וזה ממש העליב אותי. גם ככה אני משלמת הרבה כסף, וכם האיפור שלה לא זול אבל גם הזלזול הזה... זה ממש הרס לי את היום.
ביקשתי ממנה להקדים ל13:30, היא אמרה בסדר ובסוף הגיעה ב14:00
מיותר לציין שהמלוות שלי כמעט ולא היו איתי בצילומים.

אדגיש ואומר שהאיפור שהיא עשתה הוא מדהים. גם שלי וגם של המלוות שלי. והיא היתה סופר נחמדה ומקסימה ומקצועית.
היא מאוד השקיעה באיפור.
אבל.. הנה עוד לקח שתלמדו ממני:  תמיד לסגור על כל הדברים בכתב! תמיד!


----------



## yael rosen (13/1/13)

מסר חשוב 
והתנהלות מאוד מעצבנת בהחלט! אני גם מאוד מבינה את העלבון, ובעיקר את העצבים על חוסר השקיפות וחוסר הכנות.
יש בעלי מקצוע ששכחו שמדובר לא רק בעסק כלכלי, אלא גם ובעיקר בבני אדם..
אני מצדיעה לך על היכולת לספר גם את הדברים שהתנהלו פחות טוב!!!!!

אבל האיפור בהחלט מטריף ואת נראית נפלא!!
מחכה בשקיקה להמשך


----------



## כרמל יהלום (13/1/13)




----------



## josie1986 (13/1/13)

וואו!! זה בדיוק מה שקורה לי איתה עכשיו! 
סגרתי איתה בע"פ שעה ולא מזמן היא הודיעה לי שנכנסה לה עוד כלה ושהיא צריכה לשנות לי את השעה.
כל הלו"ז כבר נקבע, כולל מעצב השיער והצלם... וגם אנחנו לא סגרנו שומדבר בכתב, לצערי...

אני שמחה שלפחות האיפור היה טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממשיכה בקריאה


----------



## hp1986 (15/1/13)

גם אותי היא איפרה וגם את אימי ואחיותיי 
והיא אלופה!! היה כל כך כיף איתה וקיבלתי ים מחמאות על האיפור...


----------



## Bobbachka (15/1/13)

האיפור מהמם! 
ואת כל כולך בהחלט כלה מהממת!!!


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

צלמים - אלף מילים 
אין אין אין מילים לתאר את הצלם עזר חדד מ'אלף מילים' האחד והיחיד וכמובן הצוות המקסים שלו. הצלם הראשון שראינו וסגרנו. פשוט בחור מקסים עם כריזמה והעבודות שלו  - מדהימות בעיני. בלי כל מיני שטיקים. פשוט ואמיתי.


*** גילוי נאות: הוא בעלה של מישהי שלמדה איתי בתואר ראשון אבל באמת שלקחנו אותו בזכות ולא בחסד***


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

שמלה - ואדים מרגולין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בזמן השיטוט שלי פה בפורום, קרוב לשנה, לא נראה לי שיש משהו שלא נכתב על האומן הזה - ואדים מרגולין.
גם את העבודות שלו ראיתי באינטרנט וידעתי ממבט ראשון שאת השמלה שלו אלבש בחתונה שלי.
הגעתי אליו לסטודיו (מומלץ לקבוע מראש) למדידת ניסיון אחרי שהוא הסביר באופן הכי מקצועי מה יתאים לי ומה פחות אמרתי לו: "איפה חותמים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" הוא הסתכל עליי בהלם: "את לא רוצה לראות עוד מעצבים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" עניתי: "לא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ומאז זה היה סיפור אהבה.
כל מדידה היתה לי לעונג, כל הערה שלו היתה במקום, כל חוט, כל חרוז הוא דאג לסדר כדי שביום החתונה תהיה לי משלה מושלמת.
מואדים גם קיבלתי הינומה, תכשיטים וסיכה לשיער שהואר הכין לי במיוחד מהתחרה של השמלה.


----------



## TzutZ (14/1/13)

אין על ואדים המדהים! 
איתו זה לגמרי סיפור אהבה.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכי מצחיק כשהייתי בתא המדידה ושמעתי מישהי נכנסת, מתנצלת שהקדימה וממתינה ואז ואדים פותח את הוילון ואני רואה אותך


----------



## FalseAngel (14/1/13)

השמלה יפייפיה ונראית מעולה!


----------



## cherrycat (15/1/13)

שמלה יפיפיה


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

מקדימים


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

מקדימים


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

מקדימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ושיהיה ברור - זו ממש לא העמדה הפוליטית שלנו


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

מקדימים


----------



## niph (13/1/13)

תמונה אדירה!!!


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

קרדיט לBobbachka 
כפי שכבר ציינתי  - הלהיט הגדול היו השפמים והאביזרים שהזמנתי מאיביי בהשראת הבלוג המהים של Bobbachka.

אז שוב תודה ועוד תמונה


----------



## miriti83 (13/1/13)

אפשר קישור למוכר שממנו הזמנת את האביזרים?


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

קישור  מוכר באיביי


----------



## Anna Karenina (13/1/13)

וואו, זה ממש ממש מגניב!! 
(וגם אני אשמח ללינק, אם לא אכפת לכן...)


----------



## ZimmerTLV (13/1/13)

מדליק! 
אתם נראים מאושרים ונראה שהיה ממש כיף. 
שיהיו לך חיים שמחים ביחד


----------



## Bobbachka (13/1/13)

תודה!


----------



## TzutZ (14/1/13)

מדליק לאללה


----------



## Natalila (14/1/13)

עוד אחת שכבר פירסמתי אבל זה פשוט מדליק


----------



## HadarGulash (1/2/13)

היי... 
תגידי, יש סיכוי שנשארו לך כמה שתוכלי למכור לי? או שהכל נהרס בחתונה? סתם כי אני לא אוהבת להזמין מהאינטרנט


----------



## Natalila (2/2/13)

הלוואי 
הכל הגיע לרחבת הריקודים וכמו שידוע לך שם... הכל נלקח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה לא באמת סיפור ההזמנה מהאינטרנט וזה קל ונוח ומאוד מאובטח! בהצלחה


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/1/13)

אדיר


----------



## TzutZ (14/1/13)

מהממת אחת!!!


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

Dj - גידי אסייג 
על גידי קיבלנו המלצה מהאולם.
קבענו איתו פגישה והלכנו לראות אותו. גם גידי הוא הראשון שראינו וסגרנו (מוטיב חוזר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
הוא בן אדם פשוט מקסים והוא כל כך קלע לטעם שלנו במוזיקה.
על הרחבה היו כל סוגי המוזיקה. כמו שאנחנו אוהבים.
גידי היה מאוד קשוב, אכפתי ומבין, תמיד עם חיוך, ערך לנו את השיר לחופה בצורה מקסימה ובכלל מקסים מקסים...
אציין גם כי גידי מגיע עם DJ נוסף, מה שנקרא מופע דאבל די ג'יי והם לבושים בלבוש מחויט עם עניבה וזה ממש מקסים ומשדרג.

מכירה כבר שני זוגות שסגרו איתו אחרי שהיו בחתונה שלנו


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

מוזיקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השירים שאנחנו בחרנו:
כניסה לחופה - אהוד בנאי - יוצא לאור
סלואו - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody 
שבירת כוס - Barry White - You Are The First, My Last, My Everything

מוסיפה תמונה מהסוף... בואו נגיד שעפתי שם


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

סלואו


----------



## TzutZ (14/1/13)

איך הוא אוהב את זה....


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

רבנות - צהר ורב - חיים הבלין 
זה הספק הראשון שסגרנו אחרי ששריינו תאריך.
את הרב חיים הבלין ראינו בכמה חתונות ובכל חתונה התאהבנו בו מחדש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מעביר חופה קלילה, נעימה, מצחיקה ומרעננת ועדיין משאיר מקום לכל הטקסיות שבעניין.
יום למחרת הוא שלח לנו הודעה שמאוד ריגשה אותי באופן אישי ובכלל - הוא בן אדם מקסים.

צוהר - ההתנהלות מולם היתה נעימה מאוד. באנו פעם אחת ומסרנו את כל המסמכים עם שני עדים ומאז ההתנהלות היתה במיילים. הכל בצורה נוחה ונעימה. ממש מומלץ


----------



## HadarGulash (1/2/13)

איך בחרתם איזה רב אתם רוצים? 
שאנחנו נרשמנו לצוהר הם פשוט אמרו לנו שחודש-חודש וחצי לפני החתונה הם יודיעו לנו מי הרב שלנו וזהו..
ואז רק נפגש איתו.

וזה קצת מלחיץ אותי שהם יבחרו בשבילי את הרב, ומה אם אני לא אתחבר איתו והוא לא יהיה מה שאנחנו מחפשים? זה יהיה קרוב מדי למועד החתונה כבר..


----------



## Natalila (2/2/13)

הרב הוא באופן פרטי 
לא דרך צוהר.

הוא הספק השני שסגרתי אחרי אולם... הרבה הרבה זמן ידעתי את מי אני רוצה!


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

טבעות - יהודה וריקארדו 
ליהודה וריקארדו היושבים בכיכר דיזינגוף הגענו מהמלצה של קרובי משפחה.
חיפשנו טבעות פשוטות ויפות, שם מצאנו את התשובה ובמחירים מאוד מפתיעים.
המקום עצמו נראה קצת מוזנח ואין להם אתר אינטרנט אבל האנשים מקסימים והסחורה - מעולה 
והם מאוד באים לקראת גם במחיר וגם בגמישות של העיצוב


----------



## Natalila (13/1/13)

זה מעייף. נמשיך מחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לילה טוב


----------



## TzutZ (14/1/13)

יאללה מחכה להמשך......


----------



## grkld012 (14/1/13)

מחכה בקוצר סובלנות!!! 
איזה כיף, קרדיטים!
אני גם תופרת את השמלה שלי אצל ודים מרגולין והוא היה המעצב היחיד שהייתי אצלו.
פשוט נכנסתי אליו וידעתי שרק אצלו אני אתפור את השמלה שלי.
הוא מכיר גוף של אישה ויודע להתאים סגנונות בצורה משולמת. אין עליו!!!


----------



## Natalila (14/1/13)

עיצוב 
אז מי שזוכרת.. ומי שלא.. מאוד "התקמצנתי" על העיצוב. לא הבנתי למה על פמוט מסכן אני צריכה לשלם 180 ש"ח
שגם ככה אף אחד לא זוכר מה היה באמצע השולחן שהפריע לו להגיע לחומוס.
אז החלטנו שאנחנו לא נסחפים והקצבנו תקציב של 2000 ש"ח לעיצוב שלדעתי זה גם טו מאץ'.
זה כלל עיצוב חופה ושולחנות.
בשולחנות סיכמתי עם המעצבת (מעצבת הבית של הרמוניה) שתשים לי עיצוב סטנדרטי ו"ראנר"
בסופו של דבר כשהגעתי לאירוע היא שמה לי פמוט.
בקיצור טיפ שלי: אם אין לכן עיצוב שאתם ממש סגורות עליו וזה לא חלק חשוב בשבילכן - תוותרו. תבקשו עיצוב בסיסי, בסוף תמיד ישרגו לכם איכשהוא ללא תוספת עלות


----------



## ronitvas (14/1/13)

אהבתי


----------



## Natalila (14/1/13)

חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עם החתן הלכנו לבחור חליפה ביחד.
בהתחלה הלכנו למרקו בקניון הזהב אבל לא היה במידות שלו. הכל היה קטן או גדול
אז החלטנו ללכת לת"א. עצרנו ברחוב העליה ב"רפאל" (אם אני לא טועה) ויצאנו משם קופמלט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השירות היה אדיב, מקצועי, אישי וחם. מומלץ מומלץ.


----------



## TzutZ (16/1/13)

איזה אמיל זה !


----------



## Natalila (14/1/13)

אלכוהול 
לחתונה לקחנו בר בסיסי ואנחנו שדרגנו את האלכוהול לבד.
זה היה מלוקט לגמרי. חלק מקופונים, חלק מהדיוטי וחלק משר המשקאות
שאותם אני רוצה לשבח בהחלט. כל האלכוהול הסגור שנשאר החזרנו להם והזדכינו מחיר מלא.
קיבלנו מהם שירות טוב ויעוץ טוב ולא הרגשנו שמנסים "לדחוף" לנו
הם היו ממש מקסימים


----------



## Natalila (14/1/13)

all the rest 





 קשקושים לרחבה - נקנו בכפר גלעדי בכמה חנויות. הכל עלה איזה 300 ש"ח. המלצה: להביא הרבה מהמתנפחים! זה להיט!






 נעלי כלה - נקנו בליידי קומפורט (של הזקנות |סבתא|) אבל באמת שהייתי איתן רוב הערב ואל הרגשתי כלום. איזו נוחות. טיפ: נוחות זה חשוב.






 נעלי חתן - נקנו בחנות המפעל של טראק ביפו. 






 מגנטים - שלומי מכוכב המגנטים. שירות מעולה. קיבלנו דיל של ללא הגבלה + בוסבון לסלואו מתנה.






 זר כלה + קישוט לאוטו - בחרתי בזר פשוט של סחלבים (אפשר לראות בתמונות). עשינו אצל אריאלה מ"סחלבים" בבוגרשוב. מקסימה מאוד!






 מלון - דו םנורמה בתל אביב. מאוד אהבנו את המלון ואת ארוחות הבוקר והשירות. המינוס היחידי שלמלון אין חניה אלא זו חניה חיצונית ואורחי המלון צריכים לשלם מחיר מופקע על חניה. לדעתי זו חוצפה אמיתית.


----------



## Natalila (14/1/13)

תם ונשלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשאנשים היו מספרים לי כמה מהר הערב עובר לא האמנתי עד שנגמר הערב של החתונה שלי..
אומר ואתוודא שאת רובו אני לא זוכרת כי היתי בHIGH מטורף, לא זכרתי אם אמרתי להוא שלום ורקדתי עם ההיא ואחרי זה זה קצת ביאס אותי..
ביאס אותי גם שפתאום קלטתי שלא רקדנו הרבה ביחד (אני והחתן), וביאס אותי גם שבבוקר החתונה היתי עצבנית ולחוצה וזה קצת הרס את היום
אז תסיקו מכאן את המסקנות שלכן (להיות שמחות ומאושרות ולנסות לזכור כמה שיותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


וכמובן - שמגיעה תודה ענקית לספקים הדהימים, לאנשים שהתרגשנו איתנו שמחו איתנו, לחברים שעשו לנו את הערב, למלוות המדהימות שלי שבלעדיהן הייתי קורסת, למשפחה היקרה והמפרנת וכמובן לבעלי היקר שהיה שם איתיבכל רגע מהחתונה הזאת והפך את זה לחוויה משותפת שלעולם לא נשכח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ותודה מיוחדת לכן - בנות הפורום. מכן המון. החיזוקים, השיתופים, הצחוק והבכי.. העברתי פה 9 חודשם נהדרים והיה כיף אמיתי. תודה לכל אחת ואחת מכן.

אוהבת. נטלי.


----------



## ronitvas (14/1/13)

נטלי 
תודה רבה על השיתוף והכתיבה!!!
נהניתי מאוד ואהבתי את הבחירות.
מזמינה איתך להישאר איתנו (לא בגלל שאני אוהבת אותך מאוד, אלא בגלל שאני נהנית לשרוף קלוריות עם קריאת כל הודעה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם וחיים מאושרים


----------



## miriti83 (15/1/13)

מקסים! 
איזה כיף לקרא קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון המון מזל טוב ומי יתן ותמיד תהיו כל כך מאושרים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/1/13)

נהניתי מאד לקרוא 
נשמע שהיה לכם מקסים וכיפי. מאחלת לכם עוד המון שנים מאושרות יחד!

ואם זה מעודד אותך, גם אני הרגשתי אחרי החתונה כאילו לא רקדנו ביחד והרבה מהחברות שלי מספרות שגם הן לא זוכרות שהן רקדו עם החתן בחתונה. הערב עובר כל כך מהר, כל כך אינטנסיבי ועם המון אנשים שרואים! רוקדים עם כל כך הרבה אנשים ובסוף לא זוכרים מה היה. אז גם אני חשבתי שלא רקדתי איתו ושאלתי חברות שלי והן אמרו לי שכן ואפילו מצאתי אח"כ הוכחות מצולמות בוידיאו של החתונה. אז נכון, רקדנו ביחד ממש קצת, אבל היי, יש לנו את כל החיים לרקוד ביחד!


----------



## Natalila (15/1/13)

תודה לכולם על הפירגונים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל זה הכל


----------



## Bobbachka (15/1/13)

רגע, רגע... 
אני עוד לא הגבתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נטלי היקרה,
נראית פשוט קורנת ומאושרת ואני מאחלת לך שתמשיכי להיות קורנת כזו כל החיים.
אהבתי את המקדימים- השפמים פשוט הורסים!!! (ואני אובייקטבית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
תודה על הקרדיטים, נהנתי מאוד לקרוא אותם ושרפתי המון קלוריות.


----------



## TzutZ (16/1/13)

נשמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל - את יפייפיה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (אבל זה לא חדש לי... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ממש מרגש ומשמח אותי לראות את התמונות והקרידיטים,
מאחלת לכם המשך של זוגיות אוהבת, טובה ושמחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ד"ש לאמיליקו.... ונשיקות לשניכם


----------



## Natalila (16/1/13)

חמודה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתי תעלי קרדיטים את
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כלה מהממת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 חבל שלא יראו כמה...


----------



## Raspail (16/1/13)

את יפהפייה!!! 
ממש מהממת בכל תמונה ותמונה!!! ורואים שעשיתם כיף חיים משוגעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני זוכרת את ההודעות שלך כאן בזמן עמוד ענן ואני ממש שמחה שהחתונה התקיימה במועדה המתוכנן! 
הקרדיטים מקסימים! ואהבתי את ההודעת סיכום שלך, מבטיחה לנסות "להיות שמחה ומאושרת ולנסות לזכור כמה שיותר"


----------

